# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real or fake Growth?

## UsKidsKnow

This is what I've purchased. It's 10 vials of it, five vials each in two boxes. 

It wasn't terribly expensive which is why I feel like it might not be authentic. :-(

----------


## Smart-tony

Is this GH?

Or is the Hcg ?

----------


## sgt2jay

fake

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Is this GH?
> 
> Or is the Hcg?


probably neither

----------


## Rwy

That looks like the end of the night after being at a club.

----------


## Times Roman

tbh, there is really no way of knowing what that is by the pic you posted...

----------


## MickeyKnox

it doesn't look like hcg ...too "airy" and soft. hcg has the appearance of hard pressed chunks with relatively sharp edges - (kind like repressed cocaine...from what i hear)  :Wink:

----------


## DigitalGorilla

ITs definitely fake.

----------

